# Flower pictures



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

These pictures are of a tree that blooms in May. I do not know what kind of tree it is but it makes some pretty flowers and the humming birds love them.




























I think this is the best picture of them all. The blurred tree in the background adds to the overall effect.


----------



## bighabsfan11 (Jan 7, 2009)

Great pics, Kev - is there any way to take off the date stamp? Or is that purposefully done?


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Cool pics indeed!


----------

